
Are you running agile or fragile? - Kiplot
https://kiplot.com/blog/fragile-agile
======
eesmith
Well, according to this essay I'm a fragile developer.

Like most agile advocacy, it implies that "agile" is only possible on a team.

I am a sole developer.

